# water tank overflow



## SunnyDunnyrider (Jun 17, 2016)

Does any body know how to cap a Elddis Autoquest 175 water tank overflow outlet ? losing so much water on the road leaves me with just half tank of water after an hour or 2 driving . Model year 2014 .
Appriecate any advice please.


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Sounds like a design issue. Have you asked the manufacturer. I would expect any overflow pipe to be to be designed such that it only passes water when the tank is full. They are usually fitted to the top of the tank so normal driving should not pose a problem.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

We have had this subject before and I suggested that the overflow pipe does not rise above the tank top level and is best with a loop in it. so it can come out of the side of the tank near the top, but then needs to rise up to above the tank level and then drop down to drain away.This is what ours does.

cabby


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I just wonder whether the overflow pipe was secured higher with a clip or cable-tie and this has given way, thus allowing the pipe to drop lower?

Can you trace the pipe run?

Just my thoughts.

Geoff


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I had this on the Laika tank, my cure was to attach a 2 foot hose and make it into a coil, put it as high as possible, only lost a drop or two afterwards


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I had this on the Laika tank, my cure was to attach a 2 foot hose and make it into a coil, put it as high as possible, only lost a drop or two afterwards.

Keep the open end high, if it drops down you could end up with a syphon.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I had this on the Laika tank, my cure was to attach a 2 foot hose and make it into a coil, put it as high as possible, only lost a drop or two afterwards.

Keep the open end high, if it drops down you could end up with a syphon.

..

.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Haha Kev - I see you're getting carried away now that you've got back in!!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'll need carrying away before long if I have to keep reporting on what I can't do  

Do like the new name though.

What's it stand for, I mean the JWW? 3 instead of 7 took a bit of working out but I got there :roll: :roll:


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> ...What's it stand for, I mean the JWW? 3 instead of 7 took a bit of working out but I got there :roll: :roll:


Just my initials - nothing interesting!


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Is Jiwawa named after a new breed of dog?


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Yea, I rather like the sound of it!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

J for John WW for Wodger Wabbit  

I had a mate who was Dyslexic and had the same initials, that's how he responded to anyone asking, as he signed JWW, people faces were a picture   long gone now sadly.


----------



## PeteFarnell (Nov 20, 2013)

We had this problem with our Autotrail - two overflows, one in each wheel arch. I fitted hoselock connectors to them, the ones that don't let water through unless you have something connected to them. Problem solved for just a few pounds.
Something like these but you can find them much cheaper if you search round.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Hozelock-...its-in-12-5-15-mm-Hoses-Durable-/112033548027


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

PeteFarnell said:


> We had this problem with our Autotrail - two overflows, one in each wheel arch. I fitted hoselock connectors to them, the ones that don't let water through unless you have something connected to them. Problem solved for just a few pounds.
> Something like these but you can find them much cheaper if you search round.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Hozelock-...its-in-12-5-15-mm-Hoses-Durable-/112033548027


Wouldn't that defeat the purpose of the overflows though?


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Wouldn't that defeat the purpose of the overflows though?


My thought, exactamundo.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeey


----------



## PeteFarnell (Nov 20, 2013)

Nope, i've got a gurt hole in the side of the van where I pour water in, when the tank is full it spills out of the hole around the sides of the hosepipe that fills it. I then put the cap on and the job's done. 
Water then remains in the tank instead of spilling out over the road as I drive along. I used to find that my tank contents dropped by about 25% over a 50 mile journey before I fitted the valves.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

PeteFarnell said:


> Nope, i've got a gurt hole in the side of the van where I pour water in, when the tank is full it spills out of the hole around the sides of the hosepipe that fills it. I then put the cap on and the job's done.
> Water then remains in the tank instead of spilling out over the road as I drive along. I used to find that my tank contents dropped by about 25% over a 50 mile journey before I fitted the valves.


Good point Pete, like Gurt, not used enough IMO  

I wonder why they put them there though, as the inlet caps can breath.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

So have you looked to see if the overflow pipe has dropped from a securing strap,or have you re-routed the pipe to rise above the tank height.

cabby


----------



## PeteFarnell (Nov 20, 2013)

I wonder if the purpose of the "overflow" pipes is to let air out of the tank as it fills with water? 
When I'm topping up the tank with a watering can if I'm on site and don't want to move, I have to pour water in fairly slowly or I get an airlock and it gurgles and spits water out of the filling hole.


----------



## PeteFarnell (Nov 20, 2013)

cabby said:


> So have you looked to see if the overflow pipe has dropped from a securing strap,or have you re-routed the pipe to rise above the tank height.
> 
> cabby[/QUOTE
> 
> The pipes are in the same position as when we bought the van (new) I haven't seen any clips. Just think it's a poor design.


----------



## siggie (Oct 2, 2010)

PeteFarnell said:


> I wonder if the purpose of the "overflow" pipes is to let air out of the tank as it fills with water?
> When I'm topping up the tank with a watering can if I'm on site and don't want to move, I have to pour water in fairly slowly or I get an airlock and it gurgles and spits water out of the filling hole.


They may also be there to allow a sufficient flow of air in as the water is used.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

PeteFarnell said:


> I wonder if the purpose of the "overflow" pipes is to let air out of the tank as it fills with water?
> When I'm topping up the tank with a watering can if I'm on site and don't want to move, I have to pour water in fairly slowly or I get an airlock and it gurgles and spits water out of the filling hole.


NOOOOOO that would be way too obvious


----------



## Road_Runner_644 (May 9, 2005)

I think this may answer the original question, and also the spluttering when filling up, at least in terms of what happens on our van.

I don't know whether this is standard on a Hymer, or an after fit item, but it's just a tap like used in beer making or some such other pastime.

When filling up, it's manually opened to expel air, and when it starts chucking water out, the tank is full.

When tank full, just close the tap.

If tap isn't closed after filling, we can be tracked by the following the stream of water on the road for a good few miles 

There is a one way valve on the overflow, to stop air being sucked in, and there is also a breather pipe at the top of the tank, with a one way valve, where air can be drawn in, but not expelled.

Both these pipes come from a t-piece fitting on top of the tank.


----------

